# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  rodina majica?

## ana1

kupila bih jednom bebaču za rođendan rodinu majjicu, pa molim vas tko zna gdje se može kupiti i sa kojim natpisima. Treba mi muška, broj 80.

----------


## apricot

natpisi su:

Addicted to mums milk
mamino čudo(vište)
djeca su mali ljudi
ja sam malo sunce (sunce je nacrtano)
mogu biti sve što želim
Ne! po guzi
Moja guza nije crvena, moja guza je zelena (za platnenopelenaše)

Idem vidjeti kada bi se moglo po to otići u Čanićevu.

----------


## pepi

A koji je najveći broj?Dugi ili kratki rukavi?
Meni bi trebalo 98 i 128.

----------


## ivona

Mogu li se i ja ugurat za majičicu????  :Unsure:

----------


## apricot

Rukavi su sezonski: trenutno dugi.

Veličine su:
6 mjeseci
9 mjeseci
12 mjeseci
18 mjeseci
2 godine
3 godine
4 godine
6 godina
8 godina
10 godina


Uh, umorila sam se...

Kako ne znate?!   :Razz:

----------


## pepi

Ja bih 3 i 8 (djeca su mali ljudi)

A moja ogradica čeka ... :Cekam:

----------


## apricot

pepi, kad dođeš po majice, donesi i ogradicu...

----------


## Deaedi

Ja bi br. 3 ja sam malo sunce

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Ako može prijedlog, se može napraviti majica tatino čudo(vište)?

----------


## apricot

prijedloge trenutno držimo po strani.

ovako:
od danas, 20. listopada...
sve što vas zanima vezano za majice možete pitati na adresu:

_majice.roda@gmail.com_

na tom mailu ćemo se dogovarati kada biste mogli doći po majice.

----------


## apricot

e, da, ovo što ste gore pisali ne uzimam u obzir, samo narudžbe koje dobijem na mail.
(ne mogu sve informacije držati u jednoj glavi, treba mi još jedna)

----------


## Amalthea

> (ne mogu sve informacije držati u jednoj glavi, treba mi još jedna)


  :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

U utorak, 24.10., u 10 sati, u Čanićevoj 14 (Rodino gnijezdo), možete doći i kupiti majice i kalendare.
Molim vas da budete što točniji jer će tamo biti netko samo sat vremena.

Hvala i vidimo se.

(Majice su 70 kuna, a kalendari 25 kn).

----------


## Deaedi

Majice su super!!!  :D I mojoj H i maloj od kolegice!!! Hvala na pomoci u odbiru!

----------


## jassi

aaaaaa kaj kasnim. i ja bi jednu maicu.ima jos?????

----------


## jassi

ja bi za 3 god mamino cudo(viste)

----------


## Amalthea

Ja imam zelenu sa smeđim okovratnikom, ali budući da nisam u ZG mogu poslati poštom.

Ako se nitko tebi bliži ne javi, možeš poslati pp.

----------


## jassi

daj reci ima li bez kragnice-naime mrzim ih  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## jassi

ok glupa sam.smedja maica s zelenim ovratnikom a ne kragnicom jel da  :Embarassed:

----------


## jassi

imas i mogu biti sve sto zelim za 4 god-to ja unaprijed,isto dugi rukav?

----------


## Amalthea

jassi, imaš pp.   :Heart:

----------


## Rabac

Da li se za nas koji nismo iz Zg (Pula) može majica poslati poštom?

----------


## Amalthea

Ne može.

----------


## apricot

Rabac, javi se Busy bee, voditeljici pulske podruznice: kod nje isto ima nesto majica.

----------


## pepi

Majice su super :D , ali su nam malo velike  :Sad:  pa bi ih zamijenili.

Kad bi ih mogla zamijeniti?

----------


## BojanaK

ja sam iz Rijeke, da li je moguće kupiti ih negdje u mom gradu ili ih treba naručiti poštom? Zahvaljujem na odgovoru...
 :Heart:

----------


## apricot

Bojana, javi se flower ili sarasabini.

pepi, posalji muza bilo koji dan u Gnijedo, oko podne.

----------


## pepi

> pepi, posalji muza bilo koji dan u Gnijedo, oko podne.


Hvala!  :Kiss:

----------


## BusyBee

Rabac?

----------

